# Are Sikhs  Allowed To Pierce Their Ears?



## user56 (Apr 5, 2010)

i wanted to know the answer for this question for a while. i have seen women with their ear pierced but that is not what i want to know. i am wondering if Sikh boys or men allowed to get it done.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 5, 2010)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]* Sikh Rehat Maryada
Section Four*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Chapter 10*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Living in Consonance with Guru’s Tenets
Article XVI [/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica](k) Piercing of the nose or ears for  wearing ornaments is forbidden for Sikh men and women. [/FONT]


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 5, 2010)

It is forbidden to men too.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 5, 2010)

...............BUT..IF one wants to just "pierce" for FUN ?? ( remeber the piercing forbidden is in relation to WEARING ORNAMENTS. So the real intention behind this is...to STOP the wearing of ORNAMENTS...
...............BUT..some smarty pants sikhs got around THAT..they WEAR GOLD/Silver Ornaments...WITHOUT PIERCING their EARS/Noses....??? many ornaments available Today HANG on the ear and dont need a HOLE at all....

REMINDED me about...one Shakespeare Play..SHYLOCK ...I think...where the Lawyer won a Case when the Shylock WON his OUND OF FLESH....BUT LOST IT..becasue the word BLOOD wasnt mentioned in the Contract..and so the Pound of flesh was to be cut form the thigh..BUT  a single drop of BLOOD spilled would bring about severe PUNISHMENT..so poor Shylock went his way failing to achieve what he wanted to....

BUT SIKHS are even WISER than shylock and his lawyers/contract writers....they found the LOOPHOLE in the SRM..such a BIG loophole that an elephant can walk through..!!!..where thers a WILL..theres a WAY !!

PS> wearing of ornaments..and by extension ( intent of the srm ) lipstick..eye liner..lip gloss..powders..nail polish..hair gels..hair styling..etc etc etc..is..HAUMAII CONTROL !! That was the Original intnetion..to STOP trying to Play GOD..and IMPROVING ON HIS creation..shaving chin hair..cutting head hair..shaving legs..underarms..body hairs...etc etc..etc...altering His work of art..the Perfect human Body !!!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 5, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]* Sikh Rehat Maryada
> Section Four*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*Chapter 10*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Living in Consonance with Guru’s Tenets
> Article XVI [/FONT]
> ...



As mentioned sometime before that SRM needs to be updated. Somethings have been written in there which makes Sikhi dogmatic rather than pragmatic as envisioned by Guru Nanak Dev ji and then other nine Gurus. The proof of this pragmatism lies in the SGGS, our only Guru.

The fact of the matter is that our 6th Guru and our 10th Guru both wore ornaments. We can see that in the pictures depicted by some artists. They lived regal lives. Kalgi on our 10th Guru is itself an ornament. Kings wore that.

So, from the above two examples show one can see for oneself that this part of SRM is not well thought of before it was put on paper for all Sikhs to follow.

However, our Gurus wore the ornaments not to show any vanity, arrogance or me-ism. If we want to emulate our Gurus as we should, then we should learn to find the Gurmat fulcrum within that is needed to wear ornaments not for the sake of self centeredness to cause an attention towards our outer regalia.The glow on our faces due to the internal manifestation of Naam should outshine everything else.

Come to think of it, Turban can also be considered as an ornament because it was only worn by the royalty, the elite and the rich & famous before our Gurus defied  that.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 5, 2010)

Guru Ji has one condition for engaging in life's ways. This condition is explained in various methods for example, 

ਕਬੀਰ  ਕੰਚਨ  ਕੇ  ਕੁੰਡਲ  ਬਨੇ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਲਾਲ  ਜੜਾਉ  ॥ 
कबीर कंचन के कुंडल बने ऊपरि लाल  जड़ाउ ॥ 
Kabīr kancẖan ke kundal bane ūpar lāl  jaṛā▫o. 
Kabeer, earrings made of  gold and studded with jewels, 

ਦੀਸਹਿ  ਦਾਧੇ  ਕਾਨ  ਜਿਉ  ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਮਨਿ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੪॥ 
दीसहि दाधे कान जिउ जिन्ह मनि  नाही नाउ ॥४॥ 
Ḏīsėh ḏāḏẖe kān ji▫o jinĥ man nāhī nā▫o.  ||4|| 
look like burnt twigs, if  the Name is not in the mind. ||4|| (Ang 1364)
...............................................................................................

ਜਿਹ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ਆਭੂਖਨ  ਪਹਿਰੀਜੈ  ॥ 
जिह प्रसादि आभूखन पहिरीजै ॥ 
Jih parsāḏ ābẖūkẖan pėhrījai. 
By His Grace, you wear  decorations; 

ਮਨ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਕਿਉ  ਆਲਸੁ  ਕੀਜੈ  ॥ 
मन तिसु सिमरत किउ आलसु कीजै ॥ 
Man ṯis simraṯ ki▫o ālas kījai. 
Oh Mind, why then do you become lazy to meditate upon Him?(Ang 270)


----------

